# Advice on digital test 6dp 5d blast transfer



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi,

Foolish, foolish, foolish but I couldn't help it!!! I am day 11dpo & I used a clearblue digital and its BFP!!! I had no HCG injection as natural cycle with DE.

Can I be hopeful?

Has anyone got experience??

Thanks XX


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Urmmm looks pretty hopeful from where I am sitting!!! Especially as you havent had the HCG shot-so it must be picking up a HCG level from a pregnancy! I'm no expert but it looks like a straight forward BFP from where I'm sitting!!! xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Carole

Naughty girl for testing early   

But if you've not had any HCG jabs then I can't see any other reason for you getting a positive peestick other than that you're pregnant !!!  So congratulations   

When is your OTD and is that a peestick or blood test ?

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for your replies, I'm so nervous now.

My test date is Sunday (but clinic isn't open) so Monday 16th....  & it is a blood test.

I see yours is Tuesday Lolliposps so    for you


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Carole-thankyou! I'm so nervous-but Like I said-it looks like you are pregnant-theres no other explanation!! I am going to buy a pee stick on monday-would you recommend the c/blue digital then?


xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations  I recommend the ordinary clear blue ones not the digitals as the result disappears from them after 1 day. 
xxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks Isoble snow drop (fab name!!) I will bare that it mind if Im lucky enough to get to test date!!! xxx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi, I know the result disappears - its a shame. I might try the normal one next time.

I tested again this morning and it was +ive again but I just went to the loo a few minutes ago and thought I saw blood?! I couldn't really tell... it just seemed to have a slight pink tinge on the paper (TMI sorry) I'm just so scared now.

Do you thing the progestrone could be stopping my period from starting? I can't believe this is happening again....

XX


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Lots of people get that and have normal pregnancies   you only have to wait till monday for your blood test dont you? Thinking of you and stay positive xxxxx


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

Good luck to you all testing tomorrow.....i had my ET today and have the long awaited wait of testing on fri 27th nov  jus  that all will be ok but only time will tell..... 

 to you all...xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Carole hope all is going well with u......congrats for the BFP.........anymore bleeding? Wouldnt worry you read lots of post where that happens and all is ok!!!!!!!!  agood luck for am!!!!!!!


----------

